# RAI damaging the parathyroids!



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes; it "is" possible! Dang!!

http://parathyroid.com/causes.htm


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Very interesting. I've done some reading at this sight (because I have a friend whose calcium has been elevated) and found it very informative.

Renee


----------



## msterra37 (Sep 3, 2010)

Wonder if this is happening to me? I have calcium deposits everywhere even in my pelvis area!! I don't drink alot of milk or anything...hmmm...


----------

